# ملفات عن ادارة المشاريع الاحترافية



## ابو حسين (23 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 

هذه بعض الملفات التي يمكن الاستفادة منها في ادارة المشاريع الاحترافية


----------



## himaelnady (25 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيكم 
واستعملكم فيما يرضيه


----------



## mohammedsharaby (26 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ايمن حسين (20 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## nofal (20 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## عبدالمنعم سلام (25 أبريل 2012)

كل الشكر والتقدير لك


----------



## abosalah1 (25 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد النواري (26 أبريل 2012)

شكرا يا هندسة وبالتوفيق دائما


----------

